# European Championship for Junior Men (under 18) is coming...



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

From July, 12th to 21st, in Germany.

The twelve best teams (but Yugoslavia...) in Europe and some future NBA players born in 1984 and later.

Lithuania 
Russia 
France 
Greece 
Germany 
Turkey 
Spain 
Israel 
Slovenia 
Croatia 
Poland 
Latvia 

Yugoslavia lost his last Challenge round match (87:75) vs. Spain. So we cannot see Darko Milicic, one of the best young talents in Europe.

Greece is the top favourite team for the victory. They won the Albert Schweitzer Tournament in Mannheim some months ago (unnoficial junior world championship) beating Spain in final, Yugoslavia in semifinal and France, Israel and Russia in previous games. 
Schortsanitis (Mannheim MVP), Vassiliadis and Perperoglou will play with his NT.

Spain, 2nd in Mannheim Tournament (beating USA in semifinal and Yugoslavia, Lithuania and Germany in previous games), has good chances too. They play really team-oriented and have not any big star player. 
Take an eye on Jan Martin (Fernando Martin´s son, 1st NBA spanish player) and Marc Gasol (Pau Gasol´s brother, 2nd and last NBA spanish player), with San Emeterio and Urtasun twin brothers.

Good prospects:
Sofoklis Schortsanitis (Greece)
Macej Lampe (Poland)
Johan Petro (France), born in 1986.
Dimitri Sokolov (Russia)
Erazem Lorbek (Slovenia)
and...
who knows?, probably some unknown players become rising good prospects in just two weeks.

Official Web site:

http://www.basketball-bund.de/junioren-em/english/index.html


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

Im rootin for Slovenia to take it all. I am slovenian so of course I have to cheer my country on. I don't know too much about their young guns unfortunately but I have heard of Lorbek. Good kid, but lots of developing to do...


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Mem-fizz *
> From July, 12th to 21st, in Germany.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: European Championship for Junior Men (under 18) is coming...*



> It will be a good bball summer before Indianapolis World Championships!!.


definately....btw when do they start? i really want to see how some teams will do? slovenia is in it right?!


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

- Indianapolis World Championships will start in Aug, 29. Slovenia will not play. Link to official website:

http://www.2002worldbasketball.com

- Under 18 European Championships: July, 12th to July 21st. Official website:

http://www.basketball-bund.de/junio...lish/index.html

- Under 20 European Championships: July 26th to August 4th. (Still I don´t know official website).

Erazem Lorbek has HUGE potential, he was the youngest player at Saitama 2001 World Championships for Youth men. I have heard he´s going to Michigan State (NCAA) next season. He played in Olimpia Ljubliana 2nd team last season (his father Radovan is the GM of that team)... 25.4 Ppg and 11.4 Rpg!!!, awesome!. Recently he played with his team in Spain and defeated Barcelona and Real Madrid junior teams averaging 24.75 Ppg and 12 Rpg. It´s said his little brother Domen (16) will be as good as him.
Not as hyped as Milicic or Schortsianitis, Erazem Lorbek will be well known this summer as one of the top young talents in Europe.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *sime *
> Im rootin for Slovenia to take it all. I am slovenian so of course I have to cheer my country on. I don't know too much about their young guns unfortunately but I have heard of Lorbek. Good kid, but lots of developing to do...


i want to see poland win because i'm polish, but i wonder if their team is any good...


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> 
> 
> Yes, BizzyRipsta, Poland has a good Junior NT. They qualified for the final tournament in Germany as first in the Challenge Round, ahead Lithuania and Turkey and winning all his five matches:
> ...


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

that's cool! i know thta basketball's a popular sport there, but i didn't know that they'd be any good.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

Can you tell me the story on Slovenia!? Are they a good junior team?


----------

